# Pictures of Molly - our new sweet girl



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Molly is a real sweetie! Good on you for taking her in!!  

Just a side note (I hope I don't alarm you!), it might be the way the pictures are taken but from the way Molly is standing she looks like my Summer.. In the first pic shes roaching (legs tucked under with back hunched a bit) and the second pic her thighs are pointing out a little.. Summer has bilateral hip dysplasia  has Molly been checked out by a vet? 

If she walks and runs fine please ignore me! Other members, please correct me if I am being paranoid


----------



## TaraMom22 (Mar 11, 2011)

She runs like a dream. I don't know why she is standing that way in pic #1 but in pic #2 she is waiting for me to launch a tennis ball for her so she is in a funny stance so she can make a quick about face and start running the other way.

A great vet saw her on Friday and didn't say anything about being worried about her hips. I will specifically ask when we go back next.


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Ok, no worries!! Enjoy her  Pretty pretty girl!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Congratulations*-*Molly is beautiful!*

She sounds like a wonderful golden girl.

How old is she?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Molly*

Congrats on your Molly!!!!

* She is a beauty*-how old is she???


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

She's beautiful. It sounds like you got a good one - but then, they're all good. Just some are a little more work than others ;-)


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

Molly is very cute and I love the name. It's great that she is fitting in so quickly. It's great to hear how your children are so involved with her training.
Never worry about pictures, dogs are like humans - some days are more photogenic than others but I don't see any problems with these.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

What a great find. Enjoy her!!


----------



## Takasnooze (Mar 22, 2011)

Molly is gorgeous...she looks like a real sweetheart! Hugs for Miss Molly...


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Oh, she's soooooo pretty!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

She's adorable!


----------



## TaraMom22 (Mar 11, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> *Congratulations*-*Molly is beautiful!*
> 
> She sounds like a wonderful golden girl.
> 
> How old is she?


She just turned one this past week. As you can see in my signature, we had a celebration . 

I have gotten SO MANY compliments on her, and I love the ones about how pretty she is, but I GLOW over the ones about what a wonderful personality she has. The trainer, the vet and the woman who owns the Pet Wash all said how well behaved and sweet tempered she is. The trainer made my day this morning when she said that Molly must have been very well bred. Today was her first day of obedience and she was awesome. The trainer even asked me "tell me again why you thought she needed more training?"

Oh, in case you wonder why I took my sweetie to training, it is because I need trained on how to train her. She has a great start on the basics from her original owner, but if I don't get trained I will have no idea how to keep us on the right track.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Molly*

What a beautiful picture of Molly and your children-you should FRAME THAT!!

Molly got very lucky when you adopted her and vice versa!

Keep the pics coming!!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Molly is beautiful...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 1st Birthday sweet Molly. Beautiful picture of her with your children, who's happier, the kids or Molly?

Molly sounds wonderful, enjoy her and I wish her many more birthdays to come.


----------



## TaraMom22 (Mar 11, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Happy 1st Birthday sweet Molly. Beautiful picture of her with your children, who's happier, the kids or Molly?
> 
> Molly sounds wonderful, enjoy her and I wish her many more birthdays to come.


Given that my DD is way too cool to sing, but she makes up songs to sing to Molly, and sings them where we can all hear her! I think Katie is the happiest of all, with Michael and Molly close runner-ups.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

She's so beautiful!


----------

